# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  شيك مزور

## مؤمن فتحى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* أشكركم على تعبكم** 
**ولكن لى استشارة من فضلكم التكرم بالرد عليا**
**شيك سرق بدون علمى فى ذات الوقت فلم ابلغ عنة حيث كنت اجرى عملية جراحية خطيرة اجلستنى فى المستشفى قرابة الاربعين يوماً** 
**وبأنجاز شديد وجد الشيك شخص ما طبعاً قريب منى يعمل مندوب فى شركة أدوية**وقام بملئ الشيك ووقع علية طبعاً بأسمى (شيك بنكى) وعند ميعاد الاستحقاق**قدمت الشركة الشيك وطبعاً لم تجد رصيد مبلغ الشيك (35.000 خمسة وثلاثون**الف جنية مصرى) وأخذت أرتداد على الشيك ودخل المحكمة شيك بدون رصيد**وأستدعيت وطعنت بالتزوير وذهبت الى أبحاث التزيف والتزوير لاستكتب (أثناء**ذهابى قام محامى الشركة للرجوع الى النيابة لعمل قضية أخرى بنفس الشيك**صورتة قضية نصب) وأستكتبت وجائت النتيجة (عدم توقيعى صلباً وتوقيعاً**)* *وأخذت براءة وأخذت سنة حبس على رافع الشيك** .
**وفوجئت بأن قضية النصب شغالة وأخذت شهرين حبس وخمسون جنية غرامة وذهبت الى الاستئتاف ومش عارف اعمل اية** .
**مع الشكر وفى أنتظار رد سيادتكم**مع الوضع فى الاعتبار بأن الاستئناف يوم 3/10/2009*
 *.* *http://www.4shared.com/file/12918548...6/_online.html*

----------


## al360f

اولا الحمد لله على سلامتك وخروجك من المستشفى

ثانيا بالنسبة لقضية النصب بإمكانك اخد نسخه من الحكم الصادر بقضية التزوير والذي يثبت برائتك من التزوير والإستعانة به بالقضيه الثانيه ( قضية النصب ) ليكون دليل برائتك من الإتهام الموجه لك وبالتوفيق

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

الف مليون شكر على ردكم أستاذ al360f
ولكن السؤال المحير أنا لية أخذت فى أول درجة حكم
مع الشكر

----------


## al360f

اخذت الحكم لانك اخي الكريم لم تبلغ الجهه التي اصدرت الحكم ان الشيك بالقضيه الاولى لم يكون بتوقيعك

فعليك اثبات ذلك بالحكم الاول ترفقه بالمعامله الثانيه باعتراضك وان شاء الله يتم الاستئناف

واي اسئله اخرى بامكانك التواصل معي عبر وسائل الاتصال المدونه بتوقيعي

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

الف مليون شكر 
فأنت لا تعلم كلامك عمل اية لقد اراحنى كثيراً وأدخل الطمئنينة الى قلبى الف شكر
لكن طمعاً فى كرم أخلاقك هل من الممكن أن أجد صورة قضية مشابة مثل قضيتى طرفكم ومذكرة دفوع كى يستعين بها المحامى طرفى حيث أن المحامى طرفى حديث فى قضايا النصب والشيكات .
واذ لم تقدروا على ذلك .فالحمد لله على تعبكم وردكم ومحبتكم 
والله الموفق
مع الشكر

----------


## al360f

العفو اخي الكريم واتمنى لك التوفيق

ما اذكر ان عندي مشابهه حاليا لكن ان وجدت شيئا سوف ارسلها لك بواسطة الرسائل الخاصه

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

[align=center]الف شكر على مجهودك معى 
وصدقنى لقد طمئنتانى كثيراً لان ميعاد القضية بيقترب فهو يوم السبت 3/10/2009 
الرجاء الدعاء لى 
والف شكر على تعبكم انتم وكل أعضاء المنتدى 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير[/align]

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك أعادة الله على كل الوطن العربى بالخير[/align]

----------


## مؤمن فتحى

[align=center]شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
لقد ساعتونى بخبرتكم والحمد للة لقد تم حجز القضية الى 31/10/2009 للحكم
وربنا يجملها بالستر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/align]

----------

